# Need a venue for your events??



## AzureCharters (Apr 8, 2012)

Host your events with azure

Prior to our official charter launch we are now pleased to offer ‘Azure’ a 75’ Turkish Gullet sailing yacht for static (beside the dock) charters and events. 

Our yacht offers a great venue for your corporate, social and private events for up to 50 people.

At Azure Marine we aim to offer a unique experience delivering a range of truly memorable packages to suit your needs.

‘Azure’ is a very versatile platform which can accommodate a range of activities and events including;

birthday parties,
family get-togethers
corporate events 
Team building
Company socials
Sun-downers
Dining 
Pirate parties

Contact Nathan for more information:


+971(0)506008113


----------

